# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Βλάβη σε Διάδρομο Γυμναστικής ACTUELL Τα Φώτα σας!!!

## TanjaS

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!! 

Εχω έναν διαδρομο Actuell 220-240V ο οποίος αποτι φαινεται ειναι νεκρος... οταν τον ανοιγω στην οθονη εχει κενο - , αναμενη μεν... αλλα κενο και παυλες.... καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι??? Εχει δουλεψει ελάχιστα.

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για όποια βοήθεια  :Biggrin:  :Sad:

----------


## johnnyb

Καλησπερα
Που τη βρήκες αυτή τη μάρκα;  Με 1.5 ίππο και πριν νεκρός ήταν. Ευκαιρία να τον αλλάξεις με ένα  σωστό διαδρομο με κινητήρα 3 ίππων τουλάχιστον.

----------


## TanjaS

Σε ευχαριστώ .. ηταν του πατερα μου... δεν τον επέλεξα εγω.. απλα δεν τον ειχε χρησιμοποιησει σχεδον καθολου και ηθελα να δω εαν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φτιαχτει.. ποιο πολυ για συναισθηματικους λογους

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα και απο μενα. το μαγνητακι λειεπει βαλε ενα μαγνητη πανω στην κονσολα εκει που ειναι το ασπρο κυκλακι πανω στην πλακετα της κονσολας.

----------


## pliktras

Όπως τα λέει ο george89, έχει ενα reed switch εκει στην κονσόλα στο κέντρο το οποίο θέλει μαγνήτη για να κλείσει κύκλωμα.Βάλε και την πλακέτα, της κονσόλας στο πλαίσιο της.

----------


## TanjaS

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα. το μαγνητακι λειεπει βαλε ενα μαγνητη πανω στην κονσολα εκει που ειναι το ασπρο κυκλακι πανω στην πλακετα της κονσολας.



Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντησεις σας!!! θα το δοκιμασω οταν πάω σπίτι!!

----------


## TanjaS

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι! Ετσι ακριβως ειναι! καλα πως εφυγε το μαγνητακι απο εκει??? Ναστε καλα παιδια  :Biggrin:

----------

